# If you have a Pipe rack on your van



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

These things are great.I've had them about 5 r 6 years now and I love them.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAw#


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> These things are great.I've had them about 5 r 6 years now and I love them.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAw#


 
I have the same ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

WOuldnt that go in MY ebay deal thread? That is a good deal on those. They are 200.00 a pair at fergys.


----------

